
Ask HN: Any side projects or startups involved in Framed Prints? - fizzbatter
I&#x27;m looking for some services to provide prints&#x2F;framed prints from images for gifts&#x2F;etc. Everything from traditional, to interesting (metallic cutouts&#x2F;etc).<p>I thought it might be wise to ask hn for any projects anyone has worked on in this space. So, are there any projects (yours or otherwise) that you find interesting or good for the above needs?<p>Thanks to any replies!
======
kevinstubbs
This project came by HN earlier today, is something like this what you are
looking for?

[https://commits.io/](https://commits.io/)

